# Primal?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I fed my intact pom Primal Freeze Dried for a long time. He did well on it. I did have to feed him what was recommended for a dog double his weight (he was 3.8 pounds and I fed him for an 8pound dog to maintain his weight), but it was the highest cal food I could find (the lamb and pork and beef varieties I believe) and part of it is that he is intact which means they generally take more cals to keep weight on.
I only switched him off of it cause my standard poodle was allergic to the raw pork I bought so I switched my mini poodle onto it to not waste the food and when my pom's food ran out I switch him onto the full raw just so I wasn't feeding 3 different foods.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I tried primal with milo, he was ok with it. I find it powdery and didn’t like it. I think it’s the same thing with freeze dried food. I also feed Milo air dried food, I like it better. I don’t know other brands but ziwi peak is the air dried food I feed him. Since it’s pricey, I use it mostly for treats.

I suggest you buy a small bag or samples to try, the best food for your pup is what you can get easily, the best you can afford and most importantly what your puppy will eat. I’d stick with the breeder’s food for a while though. Don’t be alarmed that if your pup won’t even eat his regular food when you bring him home. Milo was just a little over 2lbs when we brought him home. He was weaned to raw at his breeder. Won’t touch it for a week,due to stress. That whole week, we fed him canned and those beneful moist food from Walmart since it was the only thing he ate. He came around after that and now eats all types of food.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

asuk said:


> I tried primal with milo, he was ok with it. I find it powdery and didn’t like it. I think it’s the same thing with freeze dried food. I also feed Milo air dried food, I like it better. I don’t know other brands but ziwi peak is the air dried food I feed him. Since it’s pricey, I use it mostly for treats.


I'm confused you found it powdery since it's supposed to be soaked before feeding?


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> I'm confused you found it powdery since it's supposed to be soaked before feeding?


the patty itself is a bit powdery, i have a few sample packs so maybe its different in an actual bag. i think this is akin to freeze dried food. i do soak it before feeding, but i dont know, the texture was just weird for me. milo didnt care, but i was curious and decided to try it for him. its just not for us.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I feed Freeze Dried Stella & Chewy's and switch it up with frozen both in S & C and Primal. I like that you can rotate proteins so easily and have found all the flavors to be of top quality. Louie has a great appetite very much on his own schedule (he is developing into a free feeder - which is a big relief for me - I hate scheduling and weighing and portioning and my healthiest and fittest dogs were always the free feeders) He is very much on the skinny side but not unnaturally so - very much within the norm for a raw fed dog.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

asuk said:


> the patty itself is a bit powdery, i have a few sample packs so maybe its different in an actual bag. i think this is akin to freeze dried food. i do soak it before feeding, but i dont know, the texture was just weird for me. milo didnt care, but i was curious and decided to try it for him. its just not for us.


So you're not talking about the actual freeze dried Primal food like the OP was asking about you're talking about their full frozen raw food? Cause the freeze dried food obviously IS freeze dried, not akin to freeze dried. It's meant to be broken up into a powdery form to be soaked.
It's fine if you didn't like it, but the texture the dog is eating isn't powdery, it's like a mash. Just don't want to confuse the OP about the texture the dog is eating.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> So you're not talking about the actual freeze dried Primal food like the OP was asking about you're talking about their full frozen raw food? Cause the freeze dried food obviously IS freeze dried, not akin to freeze dried. It's meant to be broken up into a powdery form to be soaked.
> It's fine if you didn't like it, but the texture the dog is eating isn't powdery, it's like a mash. Just don't want to confuse the OP about the texture the dog is eating.


No, not their frozen food. It’s freeze dried samples that I have, like in this blog piece https://alldogtips.com/primal-freeze-dried-nuggets-dog-food-review/ what I meant by akin to freeze dried is the texture is probably the same with all freeze dried food brand, sorry it was confusing. I probably had samples that were a bit crushed during their transport so looked a bit powdery before soaking it. But I am glad we tried it.


----------



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

asuk said:


> I tried primal with milo, he was ok with it. I find it powdery and didn’t like it. I think it’s the same thing with freeze dried food. I also feed Milo air dried food, I like it better. I don’t know other brands but ziwi peak is the air dried food I feed him. Since it’s pricey, I use it mostly for treats.
> 
> I suggest you buy a small bag or samples to try, the best food for your pup is what you can get easily, the best you can afford and most importantly what your puppy will eat. I’d stick with the breeder’s food for a while though. Don’t be alarmed that if your pup won’t even eat his regular food when you bring him home. Milo was just a little over 2lbs when we brought him home. He was weaned to raw at his breeder. Won’t touch it for a week,due to stress. That whole week, we fed him canned and those beneful moist food from Walmart since it was the only thing he ate. He came around after that and now eats all types of food.


We bought a large bag and we can return it as long as it is half full. 
I love your advice about the best food. We can easily find Primal and it's within our budget-I think it would be unaffordable if we had a very large dog. 

If Clark won't eat, I will give him Nutri Cal and lovingly coax him to eat but I would never force him. Clark will be nearly 3 pounds when we bring him home next week.


----------

